# What do you want for Christmas?!



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so practical! I got a Keurig for my birthday, so I asked for K-Cups and accessories! :snow:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Well there's always the problem of need vs. greed. I need new shocks and an O2 sensor for my 4Runner but I want new slippers, clothes, money, stuffs for Odin and a new processor for my desktop. Lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nothing, just for my kids to have a special day. I think it is more for the kids the whole gifting thing anyways.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

K cups piss me off with their waste. sooooo unnecessary, lol. Put this on your list! lol  Solofill Cup, Refillable Cup For Keurig K-Cup Brewers, Red: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

I hear you about what you want vs need. I want the freezer storage thingy to suck the air out of stuff to keep it fresh and a food dehydrator. kinda lame since both would be for Mel, lol.

Angel that's not even right, sounds like a typical mother  lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> I hear you about what you want vs need. I want the freezer storage thingy to suck the air out of stuff to keep it fresh and a food dehydrator. kinda lame since both would be for Mel, lol.
> 
> 
> > I just was tellin my dad when we were at CostcoI would like both of these items! But I'm gunna keep my eyes open on CL for them both lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We have the Joplin Give and Take and there was a freezer thing on there for like 20 bucks! I debated getting it but I'd never use it 

Want vs need is big though. Kinda like I want a new car(but that's not gonna happen soon haha!) but I need to replace my toilet(weird I know. Ours leaks and is cracked...boo. But I asked for it for Christmas) haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Things for the house. New bath towels, a new shower curtain as we are repainting, some dishes, hand towels. Nothing really great but it would make me very happy.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

A new dryer and a dishwasher...adopting a old victorian house is great.. but hand washing dishes and line drying clothes when its 40 degrees because the dry cant dry more then 3 things at a time kind sucks after a while!!!! ...  well I guess I shouldnt complain I have a house and a job..better than a lot right now lol Merry Christmas everyone!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a really good friend of mine that I have known over 40 years that lives in Willard, Mo. Small world 

I actually got my present for myself early. I bought my laptop last month as the tower I had was WAY WAY OLD! The laptop I have now is really great. I was also able to get my other half a digital TV the other day. I got excellent deals on them both. So now I'm pretty good. Happy Holidays everyone!!! :cheers:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I asked my husband to get me these


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm quite content with what I have all I really want is my kids to have a nice size Christmas but, if I were to tell hubby anything honestly I would tell him I want a well structured rednose pup or adolescent. Well bred of course but, he knows what I like. I used to have a yard full of rednoses although color has never been a big thing with me I am a sucker for a rednose.


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

ames said:


> K cups piss me off with their waste. sooooo unnecessary, lol. Put this on your list! lol  Solofill Cup, Refillable Cup For Keurig K-Cup Brewers, Red: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> I hear you about what you want vs need. I want the freezer storage thingy to suck the air out of stuff to keep it fresh and a food dehydrator. kinda lame since both would be for Mel, lol.
> 
> Angel that's not even right, sounds like a typical mother  lol


I use my k-cups twice! Sometimes the second cup isn't as strong as the first!


----------

